# Tháp giải nhiệt tròn tsn 1000rt Tashin Teco Xuong Minh



## quangtc0004 (2/11/20)

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* chuyên cung cấp, lắp đặt *tháp giải nhiệt* 1000RT, Thap giai nhiet TSN 1000RT, tháp giải nhiệt, tháp giải nhiệt nước TSN 1000RT, Tháp làm mát nước, tháp giải nhiệt nước Tashin, cooling tower, tháp giải nhiệt Tashin TSN với cấu tạo chống ồn, chống thất thoát nước, rất thích hợp cho trường học, bệnh viện, khu tâm linh,... Tấm giải nhiệt, tấm filling giải nhiệt, động cơ tháp giải nhiệt, cánh quạt tháp giải nhiệt, đầu phun tháp giải nhiệt, linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt.





Công ty Xương Minh lắp tháp giải nhiệt tại Thái Nguyên





Bản vẽ lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt nước tashin TSN

* Tháp giải nhiệt TASHIN TSN 1000RT
- Công xuất giải nhiệt 3900000kcar/hr
- Kích thước : Cao 6400mm , đường kính 7400mmmm , đường ống in, out : 300mm
- Động cơ quạt 30Hp-4p cùng hộp giảm tốc.
- Đường kính cánh quạt : 3600mm.
- Lưu lượng gió : 5200m3/min
- Lưu lượng nước : 780m3/hh
- Trọng lượng khô : 5350kg , trọng lượng khi hoạt đông : 13000kg.

[VIDEO]




Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin được làm bằng các chất liệu đặc biệt và gia công từ keo và sợi thủy tinh nên không thấm nước, chịu nhiệt tốt, chống ăn mòn, bền bỉ với thời gian, chân tháp cũng làm bằng chất liệu đặc biệt liền với khung tháp nên rất chắc chắn và dễ vận chuyển, xê dịch, không gỉ sét, vì vậy giảm được chi phí bảo trì bảo dưỡng tháp.

*Quý khách có nhu cầu mua máy bơm nước tháp giải nhiệt vui lòng liên hệ với Xương Minh để được tư vấn kể thuật và lựa chọn những biện pháp thi công hiệu suất cao và thời gian thực hiện ngắn*

*Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh* nhận thầu và thi công lắp đặt thiết bị *máy bơm nước* , tháp giải nhiệt, bảo trì duy tu và bảo dưỡng hệ thống tháp giải nhiệt.

*Tháp giải nhiệt Tashin* là thiết bị làm giảm nhiệt độ của nước, giảm xả thải, tiết kiệm được chi phí sản xuất và thân thiện với môi trường.

Công ty TNHH TM Xương Minh chuyên phân phối và lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - linh kiện tháp giải nhiệt Tashin chính hãng giá tốt nhất. Để được biết thêm chi tiết và tư vấn lắp đặt tháp giải nhiệt - Cooling Tower quý khách vui lòng liên hệ :
*Công ty TNHH Thương mại Xương Minh - Hotline*: 0913201426
*Địa chỉ VPGD*: Nhà số 9, đường 2.2, khu SHOP HOUSE, khu đô thị GAMUDA GARDENS, đường Nam Dư, quận Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
*Điện thoại*: (04) 62620101; 62620443; 62620445 *Fax*: (04) 62620447
*Email*: *daothanhbinh66@gmail.com* - xuongminhcongty@gmail.com
*Website 1*: *www.motorteco.vn* *Website 2*: *www.thapgiainhiettashin.vn*


----------

